# Unicantor saddle



## velohomme (16 Feb 2020)

I'm looking for a Unicantor saddle of mid 70's vintage. Hopefully there is one out there somewhere.


----------



## Sharky (16 Feb 2020)

You must be a masochist. Terrible saddle.
But I've got one you can have. Black, bought in 1968 and raced on it for a few years then stored it. Came out again when I built up my fixed bike again, but it was painful to ride!.

Anyway, yours if you want it. Pm me your details. Don't want anything for it.

You can't see it, but it was on the bike on my avatar picture.


----------



## Sharky (16 Feb 2020)

Photos


----------



## Cycleops (17 Feb 2020)

You can buy them new, now made by Cinelli:
https://www.santafixie.com/en/cinelli-unicanitor-saddle-black.html


----------

